# Arkat Dog Foods



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

Would like any informtion from those that have or are using Arkat Dog Foods.

Thank you


----------



## yellrdog (Apr 29, 2005)

I would like to try this food and cant find it in my area, I am from Conway 
AR and was hoping maybe Keith Allison or someone could help me out. 

Thanks, Cody


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

I emailed them for more information on how I could get some of there food delivered to my area and have not received a response yet and it has been about 2 weeks. I'll stick with Pro Plan.

Vikki


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm feeding it right now and really like it. I met a distributor off I-40 and he's called me twice to see if I need more. 

They might be suffering growing pains right now - but I really, really liked them.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?p=211984&highlight=arkat#211984

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?p=207272&highlight=arkat#207272

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=16871&highlight=arkat


You might find the information you are looking for in one of those threads.

Vicky


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've not tried it and am happy with Pro Plan....but I did see a bunch of dogs belonging to a pro trainer a few weeks ago, and when I asked what he fed, he said Arkat. The dogs coats were very rough and dull, the dogs looked poor, and I wasn't impressed.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

I heard that you can expect a pretty big increase in price beginning next month.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

We've been feeding it for about 7-8 months and it is great! Better coats, less stool volume, lower odor, feed less of it to maintain weight, lots of energy. It's a value.


----------



## yellrdog (Apr 29, 2005)

Have you heard anything of a price increase?


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

yellrdog said:


> I would like to try this food and cant find it in my area, I am from Conway
> AR and was hoping maybe Keith Allison or someone could help me out.
> 
> Thanks, Cody


Call Circle I in Conway, if they don't have it they CAN get it for you.

If no luck let me know, I'm in Morrilton and if you want to make the 20 minute drive I have it.


I've been feeding it for several months now and REALLY have liked it. ALL of my dogs have done well on it. I fed Pro Plan Performance prior to switching.


----------



## jwarren (Mar 16, 2004)

Call TriState in W. Memphis...they have sold over 90,000 lbs in about 9 months. Price for Enhanced Performance(30/22) is $23 including tax. I just got 2 bags...too early to tell.


----------



## yellrdog (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for the help, I know where Circle I is. Where are you in Morrilton?


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

I am curious about price increase too......... haven't heard anything and emailed my distributor about it today. Will post when/if I hear something.


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

Where in West Memphis is Tristate located?


----------



## yellrdog (Apr 29, 2005)

I called Circle I and he said it wouldnt surprise him if the price did increase but as of now he has heard nothing.


----------



## jwarren (Mar 16, 2004)

On Fifth St, just one block north of Broadway in old downtown. Very easy. Give them a call. You can find them on ARKAT's dealer locater. Owner is super nice guy.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

I heard about the price increase from my dealer...somewhere in the $4.00 range according to him. It may be a total load of bull since a few of the other dealers have heard nothing of this sort. Keep me posted...it could be my dealer trying to make a few extra dollars now that he has a good crowd feeding this food.

IMO if you are not feeding the Pro. Ath. by Enhance do ot go with the other brands of Enhance...they all contain corn. I would go with the VF.


----------



## Keith Allison (Dec 29, 2003)

Give Cindy a call at Arkat. 888-412-7528

She will help you get the food if you don't have a dealer close to you. I can tell you that our dogs have done great on it and we switch from Pro Plan to the Enhance. 

Let me know if I can help.

Keith


----------



## Keith Allison (Dec 29, 2003)

By the way, they are getting hammered with calls and emails from new customers right now, so hang in there. I know they will do their best to get back with you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

Please call Cindy "R" with any ARKAT pet food related questions. The toll free number is 888-412-7258.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I just switced over to the VF Performance. Started with six 40lbs bags that I paid $23. each.

The reason that I am trying it is because my two females have had problems with yeast infections in their ears. This food has no wheat or corn in it, which can cause ear yeast.

Here is what I've noticed the first two weeks. My two Lab females now have loose, almost watery stool. They also have become picky eaters which has never been a problem before. It has been awefully hot down here and their loss of appetite may be due to the heat. If the stool doesn't firm up, I'll have to look for another alternative that doesn't have wheat or corn in the ingredients for them.

My male Lab hasn't shown any changes in stool or appetite.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> My two Lab females now have loose, almost watery stool. If the stool doesn't firm up, I'll have to look for another alternative that doesn't have wheat or corn in the ingredients for them.


Did you do a hard switch or did you gradually mix it with your old food?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

[quote="Cray Stephenson"
Did you do a hard switch or did you gradually mix it with your old food?[/quote]

I did a hard switch. Stool is still loose but not as loose as it was. I just checked!!! As I posted earlier, my male shows no difference in his stool or eating habits. Of course, he is the type that would eat anything and keep his stool firm. I'm thinking it will work out and this will be the end of their ear yeast.

Does nayone know if their Enhanced has corn and wheat? My girls really don't need 30% protein, 20% fat.


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

Mr B.
Not sure about the VF Enhance but you can go with the VF complete Active Adult [green bag] at 25/15 or the VF complete [blue bag] at 22/12.
I use the blue bag during the off season for my Labs and GSP's. I have been feeding it for about 1 1/2 years and am very pleased with it.
Carl


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

BirdHntr said:


> Mr B.
> Not sure about the VF Enhance but you can go with the VF complete Active Adult [green bag] at 25/15 or the VF complete [blue bag] at 22/12.
> I use the blue bag during the off season for my Labs and GSP's. I have been feeding it for about 1 1/2 years and am very pleased with it.
> Carl


Does it have wheat and corn in the ingrediants? My females have a problem with ear yeast.


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

Mr. B.
No corn or wheat in the VF Complete Green [active adult]or Blue bag [maintenance] . Infact, the ingredients seem to be the exact same as the performance you are using. must just be different % used to get the different protien/fat ratios. Looking at the ARKAT web site it seems as though the ENHANCE line does have Corn. Check it out www.arkat.com
Carl


----------



## Keith Allison (Dec 29, 2003)

Professional Athlete shows no corn on their website.

Hope this helps.

Keith


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks Keith and BirdHunter. I've order six 40LBS of the "green bag".
The CircleM feed stores carry the product locally and can get it to any one of their stores within a day for me to pick up. This along with the 5 bags of Performance that I have left should last till the end of the year. Would there be any advantages in ordering from y'all in the future?


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

Mr. B.
I am just a consumer like yourself. Not sure if Keith is a suppler or not though? I just like to give credit when it is do and I am very happy with the VF product.
Carl


----------



## Keith Allison (Dec 29, 2003)

Booty,

We don't sell it, just satisfied customers.

Keith


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Made a point of checking the girls stool tonight. I don't keep them in a kennel. They stay in the air-conditioned house all day and air in my backyard. So, I have to wait and watch for them after dinner to take care of their business to check. Tou's stool looks back to normal. It's a little darker but the moisture content looks fine. I look for a nice patina finish to it!  Itch's is more like tooth paste coming out the tube right now. I would expect it to be more like Tou's soon. If not, I'll keep y'all posted! :wink: 

Shot, my yellow male who stays in a kennel during the day/yard at night while the girls sleep on the carpet in the AC at night, has outstanding stool. He's really adapted to the VF Performance well. Six months ago I had his blood checked because he was so thin. He's intact and food is just not a priority with him. The girls are spayed but he still burns a lot of calories in his kennel during the day. Keeping weight on him is always a concern. Right now he looks great!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Itch's is more like tooth paste coming out the tube right now. I would expect it to be more like Tou's soon. If not, I'll keep y'all posted! :wink:
> 
> !


I've had to put the girls back on their old food. Both are stooling very soft and I know there is nothing wrong with them. Just had their blood work done recently, so I know they are in good health. Something else that I've noticed is that if I feed them three cups each, that I get back six cups in loose stool! Same thing with my male, the amount of stool has gone way up. 

If anyone knows of another food that doesn't have wheat or corn, please let me know.


----------



## BuckBrush (Mar 16, 2005)

*Tri-State*

Tri-State Supplys has a website up at www.tristatesupplys.com you can reach them by phone at 870-735-3526 they offer a variety of Premium Dog foods and pet needs.


----------

